# Installation of FreeBSD from zero (Part I)



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 17, 2018)

First, download a Linux that comes with Gparted. Burn it in a USB an start a live-usb session. One good is Debian (https://www.debian.org/CD/http-ftp/). But it only allows you to install it, so, I used Kali (https://www.kali.org/) which allows to start in live-usb mode.
Note that the procedure it's exactly the same, ok.
Which OS are you using right now? Nevermind: if you're using linux or bsd, use this: 
	
	



```
dd
```
 to burn the iso of Debian that you will put on your USB.
The use of dd it's very basic. Anyway, I proceed to explain you how to use it:
You must know the directory where your ISO of Debian is located. For example: 
	
	



```
pwd
```
. My output it's: 
	
	



```
/usr/home/user1
```
 which means that right now I'm in the subdirectory of a user that I created previously.
Now, to make sure that your .ISO it's here, type: 
	
	



```
ls
```
My case: 

```
$ ls
Desktop               Templates
Documents             Videos
Downloads             debian
Music                 Pictures
```
So if I make 
	
	



```
cd debian
```
 and again I make 
	
	



```
ls
```
 to list the content of my current directory, I see this:

```
$ ls
debian-9.4.0-i386-DVD-1.iso
```
Bingo. Here's the ISO that we need to burn.
So, now we must plug in the USB and type: 
	
	



```
gpart show
```
 and we'll see which are our devices connected.
Now, for example, my output is: 
	
	



```
$ gpart show
=>        63  1953525105  ada0  MBR  (932G)
          63           1        - free -  (512B)
          64  1153433600     1  freebsd  [active]  (550G)
  1153433664   800091504        - free -  (382G)

=>         0  1153433600  ada0s1  BSD  (550G)
           0  1145044992       1  freebsd-ufs  (546G)
  1145044992     8388607       2  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
  1153433599           1          - free -  (512B)

=>     63  7821249  da1  MBR  (3.7G)
       63  7821249       - free -  (3.7G)

=>     63  7821249  diskid/DISK-200625851302B6A227FB  MBR  (3.7G)
       63  7821249                                    - free -  (3.7G)
```
So now I know that "da1" it's my USB.
Now I do 
	
	



```
$ sudo dc3dd if="/usr/home/user1/debian/debian-9.4.0-i386-DVD-1.iso" of=/dev/da1
```
Why I use 
	
	



```
dc3dd
```
 instead of dd? Continue reading and you'll see why....
Now, see the reason why I used that command: 
	
	



```
dc3dd 7.2.641 started at 2018-04-17 01:13:20 -0300
compiled options:
command line: dc3dd if=/usr/home/user1/debian/debian-9.4.0-i386-DVD-1.iso of=/dev/da1
sector size: 512 bytes (assumed)
  3747086336 bytes ( 3.5 G ) copied ( 100% ),  812 s, 4.4 M/s                 

input results for file `/usr/home/user1/debian/debian-9.4.0-i386-DVD-1.iso':
   7318528 sectors in

output results for device `/dev/da1':
   7318528 sectors out

dc3dd completed at 2018-04-17 01:26:52 -0300
```
Now, depending of the equipment that you have, you must configure your BIOS to start from your USB and not from the disk.
Inside the session of live-usb, we must have root permissions. Of course, if I installed/burned the ISO, I must configure the root account. But this is not the case of this kali, hence I can start from the USB with no problem.
Once inside the system, you just need to search (and if you're using another distro, install it) "Gparted". This tool it's highly recommended for begginers and users that prefers a GUI (Graphical User Interface). Once Gparted has started, look for the partition where FreeBSD it's installed. Look in the options of Gparted: we need to delete such partition and create a partition table. So, the steps comes to be: 1) launch Gparted; 2) delete the whole partition; 3) in gparted: device-> create partition table-> yes. In case that Gparted tells you that you have active partitions, you must deactivate 'em and then delete them.
To be continue...


----------

